# Anybody have mudbugs?



## brutemedic07 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wanting to get new wheels/tires soon and havent found very much information on the mudbugs. I do a lot of trail/sand riding but always on the lookout for mud and water. Zillas look to be a good option considering everyone seems to really like them, but thought the bugs might offer a smother ride (mostly for the wife) being a radial tire, but still dig well in the mud. Anyone have the bugs, likes/dislikes? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know of anyone here running the radials... there are a few that have/are running the regular ones. I think the zilla's would offer a comparable ride. They ride really smooth.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

A guy i work and ride with just got 27" bugs in august and he said he loves them not a rough ride but do well in the mud also but the pros and cons not to sure on.I run the 28" zillas and like them but going to the 31" law.The zilla just digs to the bottom i need some thing to paddle more.


----------



## brutemedic07 (Sep 30, 2010)

ok great, i am going to keep looking for anyone else who runs them but glad to hear someone does. may end up with zillas cause i know i cant go wrong. thanks for the reply's


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The people we ride with in Colorado run them. They are older so ride is very important to them. They never complained and from what I've seen bugs tend to wear pretty good.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

i only know from experiense about the regular bugs they arent gonna ride as smooth as a zilla but they will probably out mud them (ive never rode on zillas or have seen them perform) but the bugs are gonna def ride smoother than a back or law


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have mudbugs on my buddies Honda 350.....rough as hell.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i want call them rough but me and my stepdad had the same set up on or 420s except he ran mud bugs and i ran swamp fox plus and mine was smoother than his


----------



## flht3 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have bugs on a 650 sra praire and love them..very lite, wear great and hook up..they have been on the 650 sence 04 and still have a ton of life left in them..no holes and i used to run rr tracks all the time{super sharp rocks and beer bottles}.. im getting sxs and having trouble finding them? 27x10x12 are like 25 lbs... oh.. they only feel choppy below 5 mph.


----------



## brutemedic07 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info, still not sure which one i will get but sounds like the mudbugs are a good option.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Riding buddy runs them on his Kitty Cat ...will out perform most in mud , great in sugar sand, better than my MST's...IMO. not a bad ride...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im more than happy with the mudbugs on my prairie360.
great wear (i got 1000 miles on mine and they still look great)
i have rode them on concrete i would imagine 10% of those miles.

you can see the rears i have here 









and here's a pic of the fronts


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

They are honestly one of my fav tires. Go through anything usually and can be turned with any size bike..... I have 27's on my Honda 300 and turns them in anything and ride awesome not rough at all unless your comparing them to drag slicks


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a set on my last ATV non radials though they were 26's on a honda foreman 450s 2" lift and they pulled great in the mud, sand, and snow no problems at all. I would run them again.


----------

